# Gameserver Status



## aciddesigns_de (16. November 2004)

Hi , ich möchte gerne auf meine Homepages den Serverstatus der Gameserver anzeigen wie hier . Kann mir da einer helfen und ansätze geben ?

mfg aciD


----------



## Sicaine (16. November 2004)

Ja soweit ich weis existiert von PEAR eine Gameserverabfrageklasse. Dazu gehts am besten auf pear.php.net

ps: Package Information: Net_GameServerQuery <<< ichhatte recht  Such einfach bei den packeten nach Gameserver


----------



## meilon (16. November 2004)

Hi,
Ich kann dir auch noch QStat empfehlen. Dieses Tool führst du mit ein paar Parametern wobei du dir gleich die ausgaben in eine Datei setzten lassen kannst.
Diese nur noch auslesen und parsen. Für HL-Basierende spiele spitze, bei BF42 und Vietnam wirds schwierig.

Hier noch schnell der Link: http://www.qstat.org/

mfg


----------

